# Adventure Cues in Disney Style - Real Orchestra [Score sheets added]



## Robin (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi guys,

I recently had the chance to write a few cues in a good old fashioned Disney style which was great fun as one doesn't get to do that very often these days anymore. They have been recorded by the Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt.

*Let's Go For A Ride*

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F135112999&secret_url=false[/flash] 

Score: http://issuu.com/robinhoffmann/docs/robin_hoffmann_-_let_s_go_for_a_rid

*Strange Friday*

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F133697241&secret_url=false[/flash] 

Score: http://issuu.com/robinhoffmann/docs/robin_hoffmann_-_strange_friday


Looking forward to any comments 


Robin


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Adventure Cues in Disney Style - Real Orchestra*



Robin @ Sun Feb 16 said:


> Looking forward to any comments



Yeah - I'll bet you are!



Robin @ Sun Feb 16 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/robin-hoffmann/lets-go-for-a-ride



Awesome! :D 



Robin @ Sun Feb 16 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/robin-hoffmann/strange-friday



Awesome! :D 

Just goes to show what a properly orchestrated cue can sound like when played by a real orchestra. Those cues would never happen with samples - at least not like that. Great job!

If I may, what was the size of the orch?

Cheers.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Feb 16, 2014)

Always makes me happy to hear new work from you, Robin!

I'll admit that these are somewhat less compelling to me than some of your previous work—impeccably crafted, yet lacking in the spark that I felt from some other cues—but nevertheless your writing remains exceptional and the performances are great.

It's nice to see that you've got such a good relationship with the orchestra, and they seem to enjoy your work. As always, it's a good reminder to the rest of us of why it's worth striving toward having work performed by real people.

Thanks for sharing! Looking forward to more


----------



## AC986 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Adventure Cues in Disney Style - Real Orchestra*

Nicely written music and of course Riff is right. Samples can't do that sound. Lot's of fun flourishes in there.

The second one reminds me of Franz Waxman. Good stuff.


----------



## ed buller (Feb 16, 2014)

Fabulous stuff robin...well done

e


----------



## Hanu_H (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Adventure Cues in Disney Style - Real Orchestra*

Really amazing! It's always a thrill to hear something new from you. Keep up the good work.

-Hannes


----------



## davidm (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Adventure Cues in Disney Style - Real Orchestra*

Hi, Robin...thanks for posting these. I really enjoyed both of them and think you were able to keep me plenty interested despite working with a style that tends to be simplistic and predictable. Some of you sample-based pieces sound phenomenal, but I do agree with the others that the real orchestra provides an extra level of depth and expressiveness that is just not attainable with samples.

- David


----------



## TGV (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Adventure Cues in Disney Style - Real Orchestra*



RiffWraith @ Sun Feb 16 said:


> Robin @ Sun Feb 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to any comments
> ...


It's as if he knows he's going to gets compliments. But then again, he is. Very nice.


----------



## Robin (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Adventure Cues in Disney Style - Real Orchestra*

Thanks everybody for the kind words! I really appreciate that! I absolutely agree that real orchestra is still something completely different than samples. I think none of the pieces could have been mocked-up with samples entirely as I wrote them specifically for live players not shying away from things that would be impossible with samples  I will post the score sheets of these cues a little later on if you are interested.

@RiffWraith: The orchestra size was 66 players. 



TGV @ Sun Feb 16 said:


> It's as if he knows he's going to gets compliments. But then again, he is. Very nice.



Ha! That was not my intention, I rather wanted to express that ANY comment is welcome 

Robin


----------



## milesito (Feb 16, 2014)

This is amazing music, Robin. Thanks for sharing. Is there anyway to hear the mock ups (if there were any?)


----------



## Robin (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks!  There are no mockups, sorry 

Robin


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Adventure Cues in Disney Style - Real Orchestra*



Robin @ Sun Feb 16 said:


> I will post the score sheets of these cues a little later on if you are interested.



Oh Robin, please do! I'd love to see the scores of these fun pieces. Great composition and orchestration but also very nicely recorded.

Thanks for sharing,

Greg


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Adventure Cues in Disney Style - Real Orchestra*



Robin @ Mon Feb 17 said:


> I will post the score sheets of these cues a little later on if you are interested.



Yes, absolutely! Not that I need them, the expert that I am




but it would be fun nonetheless.  

And my _I'll bet you are! _ comment was basically to say that any positive comments would be well deserved. Hope it didn't come across the wrong way.  

Cheers.


----------



## BenG (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Adventure Cues in Disney Style - Real Orchestra*

Great writing and fantastic orchestration!


----------



## Musicologo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Adventure Cues in Disney Style - Real Orchestra*

Wow! Stunned!

These kind of cues are EXACTLY what has driven me to music in the first place. Your Williams + elfman references in your background are perfect for my taste.

Of course, although we are in a virtual forum I take my hats off to these two cues, because they are actually by a real orchestra and they have an incredibly special "vintage" sound for nowadays hybrid standards that pleases me a lot.

Very, very nice, and I would love to see and study these scores.

Keep on!


----------



## rgames (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Adventure Cues in Disney Style - Real Orchestra*

Bravo!


----------



## JB78 (Feb 17, 2014)

Great writing and orchestration as always Robin! Love this style as well


----------



## Hannes_F (Feb 17, 2014)

Wunderbar!


----------



## groove (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: Adventure Cues in Disney Style - Real Orchestra*

Great job Robin !
It would interesting to know how long it did take you to record those two cues and if you had to do any rehearsal ?
o=<


----------



## handz (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: Adventure Cues in Disney Style - Real Orchestra*

Just awesome. This is the music. I especially like the first one. 

And - yeah, sadly even with nowdays libraries, you cant make strings sound like that :(


----------



## Robin (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks so much guys! I really appreciate that! Score sheets coming within the next few days.

@groove: I didn't attend the session so I don't really know but normally, there are no real rehearsals. I guess it was around 15 mins to record each track.


----------



## Robin (Feb 19, 2014)

Added links to the score sheets in the original post.

Cheers
Robin


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 2014)

thank you Robin, great cues!


----------



## Blakus (Feb 19, 2014)

Damn Robin! Nice work mate, fantastic compositions!


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 19, 2014)

Robin, thanks for posting the score. However, I find the Issuu viewer hard to view and last time I remember there was a way to download so I could view in my pdf viewer which is preferable to me. Although this time I can't find a way to do so.

Is there a way to download this score as a pdf?

Thanks, Greg


----------

